# Obama - Love Him Hate Him - 2016 The Movie



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Has anyone seen the New Movie, Obama's America?

2016: Obama's America | Official Movie Site

I have heard some very interesting reports about this movie

"Love him or hate him, you don’t know him"

About 2016: Obama?s America and the Filmmakers

.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No one has seen the Movie?

.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

No. It is not showing here, yet. I do not go to movies, but I am equally as interested too hear what others have to say about it. 
So, I will wait w you if you don't mind, popcorn?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No but I did see the movie about Sarah Palin. Now that was scary. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Obama, db, O-b-a-m-a, not Edwards. No popcorn for you.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No popcorn? Now thats cruel and cold blooded. LOL
You don't know how much I needed to laugh Missy May. thanks Shalom


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Really? The Sarah Palin Movie

I will have to check into that Movie as we must now have a 3rd candidate running for President, thanks for the heads up :lol:

.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder who is funding this movie. It cannot have been cheap to make.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

As everyone knows, I am vehemently anti-Obama, but I detest this movie coming out late in an election year prior to the election. It is billed as a "documentary", but as with Michael Moore's "documentaries, it is politically motivated and biased. If you watch FOX, you will have seen several interviews with D'Souza, and there is no question he is hardline anti-Obama. I absolutely do not like the precedent this is setting - a defamatory film, meaning it is a 2 hour negative ad, being released only a couple of months before the election.

Present company excepted, I do not have enough faith that the majority of Americans are able to truly distinguish a factual documentary from one that is nothing more than an opinion-editorial...people have a tendency to believe what they see and hear - as is quite evident from the mainstream liberal media. Whether you support him or oppose him, no one in their right mind can believe that Obama would have been elected in the first place if it weren't for the support of the mainstream media. While a little part of me hopes this film will help dump Obama, my principles tell me it is wrong. I will not view it myself - purchasing a ticket supports this kind of crap and I, for one, will not support it. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with making a politically biased "documentary", but it should be released mid-term or after the election...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

tiny, I do believe it was funded by a superpac or else the casino owner that backed Newt in the primaries.
Like Faceman I avoidid the "documnetary" Moore made during the 2004 election. It release was indded timed for political reasons. That was very apparent.
I already had my own opinion and did not need to re enforce it.
the title alone 2016 should alerrt any independent minded viewer or anyone with an original thought that it is going to be full of political spin.
Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think of myself as about 70% liberal, heck 90% of my friends are super 95-100% liberal. I have not heard of this documentary. I find that rather shocking, as my FB friends are on every issue, fighting every cause type people. (Not all friends of course, but a bunch of them).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Faceman said:


> As everyone knows, I am vehemently anti-Obama,


I lean more towards him than anyone else offered. And I can understand why others don't care for him if the politics are different. 

But I think aside from politics, he is a wonderful speaker - maybe the best I have seen. His speeches are truly inspirational. If you can set politics aside, how do you feel about him as a public speaker? 

I moved to the Us in the Bush time period - oh dear gawd, I was embarrassed for American's, even putting politics aside.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Alex S if you were ever in the room with GW Bush you would understand the attraction that most people here had for him.
He was not a dynamic speaker however he has plenty of charisma.
I am not a fan of his but attended several fundraisers while he was Gov. of Texas for various charities. Something Romney is lacking from what I have heard from those that have known him. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

With respect to Obama being a good speaker...I have the following to say:
There are multiple actors and news anchors that have _beautiful _voices and speak extremely well. The former don't tend to need a telepromter to remember their lines. Subtance is a bit more important to me than meaningless and endless strings of sentences spoken in a pleasant voice - especially when it comes to the president of the United States.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not the TELEPROMPTER!!!

Get off the teleprompter. They ALL use them. Heck, Romney used two of them on one of the most important speeches of his career. He couldn't memorize it either?

Romney goes to the teleprompter - Washington Times


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Not the TELEPROMPTER!!!
> 
> Get off the teleprompter. They ALL use them. Heck, Romney used two of them on one of the most important speeches of his career. He couldn't memorize it either?
> 
> Romney goes to the teleprompter - Washington Times


If "they" all use them, why would it be note worthy that Romney used one or more? 
I am very clear on the fact Obama does not have a monopoly on the use of this technology.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

faceman said:


> as everyone knows, i am vehemently anti-obama, but i detest this movie coming out late in an election year prior to the election. It is billed as a "documentary", but as with michael moore's "documentaries, it is politically motivated and biased. If you watch fox, you will have seen several interviews with d'souza, and there is no question he is hardline anti-obama. I absolutely do not like the precedent this is setting - a defamatory film, meaning it is a 2 hour negative ad, being released only a couple of months before the election.
> 
> Present company excepted, i do not have enough faith that the majority of americans are able to truly distinguish a factual documentary from one that is nothing more than an opinion-editorial...people have a tendency to believe what they see and hear - as is quite evident from the mainstream liberal media. Whether you support him or oppose him, no one in their right mind can believe that obama would have been elected in the first place if it weren't for the support of the mainstream media. While a little part of me hopes this film will help dump obama, my principles tell me it is wrong. I will not view it myself - purchasing a ticket supports this kind of crap and i, for one, will not support it. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with making a politically biased "documentary", but it should be released mid-term or after the election...


 
well said.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Missy May said:


> If "they" all use them, why would it be note worthy that Romney used one or more?
> I am very clear on the fact Obama does not have a monopoly on the use of this technology.


Probably because people like you make such a big deal about their use. I doubt anyone cared before that. Tit for tat, it would seem.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

AlexS said:


> But I think aside from politics, he is a wonderful speaker - maybe the best I have seen. His speeches are truly inspirational. If you can set politics aside, how do you feel about him as a public speaker?


He is a good political speaker, but not a particularly good public speaker overall. I'm sure you realize that poltiicians at that level do not write their own speeches - they have speechwriters. So you cannot attribute the content to the speaker other than their editing to personalize the speech. Even mid and higher level government officials often have their speeches written by people that have a lot of political savvy and truely know how to capture an audience. I wrote many speeches for government officials - most of them are pretty clueless.

As far as the delivery, I would rate him as so-so. He reads well, which is a big help, but his pauses are too often and poorly timed, he cannot seem to mask his arrogant expression, and his eye contact is poor, which goes along with the arrogant expression - he looks down too much and up too much rather than at his audience, which demonstrates a lack of willingness to look his audience in the eye and questions his honesty, and which elicits a lack of trust on the part of people that are truly listening to what he is saying rather than just listening unthinkingly to something they want to hear. You can always tell when he is lying or uncomfortable with what he is saying by looking at his eyes. As you know, I was a Public Affairs Officer for a federal agency for many years, and as such had formal training provided by the government - similar to the training most politicians undertake, and I am a little surprised, considering how smart Obama is, that he makes as many mistakes in his delivery and body language as he does. Yes, he inspires people, but he only inspires people that agree with his politics and hear what they want to hear and see what they want to see. His biggest problem when speaking is the inability to hide his arrogance and the fact that he talks down to people - not to them. That is what he is, of course, but there are easy ways to conceal it...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Missy May a politicain in this country that is prominent is never going to say anything that has not been cleared thruough an adviser.
They do not write thier own speeches and the opinions they have are discussed and stated in ways to placate the most voters.
Even in a one on one interview most have already seen a list of the questions that are to be asked and have thier answers rehearsed.
Akins remarks are only going to make the rest ensure they avoid such a fiasco.
With Bill Clinton entering the arena on the Obama camp he can counter any popularity that Ryan is getting.
Except for Ronald Reagan there has not been a better politicain that has conveyed his message as well as Clinton.
Good move from Obama. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Alison, I have no party so I do not subscribe to "tit for tat", rah-rah hiss boom ba football-esque politics. I am no fan of Romney, and even a lesser fan of Obama. It is a fact that most all anchors read from a teleprompter - and are chosen on the basis of their voice. I would prefer the president was not chosen on the same basis. If a president, presidential candidate chooses to read from a teleprompter, bully for them. Niether Obama nor Romney can hold a candle to the manner in which many actors can deliever (while reading out loud) Shakespeare. Which leaves - substance, like I said.

DB.yes, I am _fully_ aware that _most_ presidential candidates and presidents do _not _write, edit, revise and soley approve their own speeches. However, some in history did write and/or contribute to the lions share of their own speeches. Either way, _some_ politicans trully are very good public speakers, actually do know their subjects, and can answer more than 2 questions in an hours time. It is irrelevant whether one agrees w the answer. I personally find it irritating the way Obama babbles on when asked a question. The more he talks the fewer questions he will have to answer - or is that just the fault of the medium - time??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think Obama is particularly a good public speaker. His intonation and cadence kind of grate on me. But, Bush's did , too.


The movie is playing here, now. Freakin' weird. I've never heard of or seen a politcal ploy if this nature. Truly, what is politics coming to?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankly I haven't heard about the movie. So does it play in theaters? Because I don't think I've seen it. I don't like and watch (pre)election movies, ads and clips in general, because I do think they are biased (and show either just pros or just cons). The only exception I kinda like is JibJab (if it can be called "movie" though).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep. It's listed on the role of movies playing at several of our local cineplexes. just like any movie.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Truly, what is politics coming to?


Makes you shudder, doesn't it? I listen to people from Canada and England and such to try and paint a picture of their impressions of the US, but they are probably being nice - I wonder what people in other countries *honestly* feel about this crap. Of course they aren't directly concerned and don't see a lot of it like the ads, but I sometimes wonder if our political system isn't becoming barbaric in appearance from the outside. Come to think of it, much of it is barbaric in appearance from the inside too...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Yep. It's listed on the role of movies playing at several of our local cineplexes. just like any movie.


I'll check my local ones out of curiosity, but I could swear I haven't seen it couple days ago. I truly wonder how much money can you make on such a movie (since that's what most movies are made for anyway). I'd expect not much.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they won't MAKE any. They have money to burn.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> Makes you shudder, doesn't it? I listen to people from Canada and England and such to try and paint a picture of their impressions of the US, but they are probably being nice - I wonder what people in other countries *honestly* feel about this crap. Of course they aren't directly concerned and don't see a lot of it like the ads, but I sometimes wonder if our political system isn't becoming barbaric in appearance from the outside. Come to think of it, much of it is barbaric in appearance from the inside too...


To be honest I find it even more embarrassing when the candidates are throwing the dirt at each other within their own party trying to be picked as a final candidate. This is true for reps as well as dems.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

hmm. I found it in the theater here, only it says "release date 7 Sept". I am guessing they mean - when they will show it. When was it released?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Faceman there have been duels fought over politics in our history.
I think we might just be more civilised only now we slay each other verbally.
Hve you ever seen how japanese or Korean lawmakers break out in fist fights during discussions?
In England they get pretty brutal verbally during parliament discussion.
I wouldn't trade our system for thier.
We have far more control with our system than the voters in Canada or England or Israel for that matter.
They spend a lot of time making coalitions instead of legislating. Shalom


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This movie is basically a long-format political commercial to help Mitt Romney and the Republican Party win the 2012 election. It was funded by a small group of very wealthy conservative businessmen… that’s all a superPAC is, but since it’s a movie and not a commercial they get around having to file that way.

While reviews of the film have been less than glowing — Variety’s Joe Leydon dubbed it a “a cavalcade of conspiracy theories, psycho-politico conjectures and incendiary labeling” — a several big-name conservatives have endorsed the *highly-critical *look at Obama’s past.

The movie is produced by Citizens United, a conservative political advocacy group headed by David Bossie, a former Whitewater investigator and author of several books detailing policy failures of the left.

I am beyond apalled at the eleventh hour release of this hateful view of the man. Making him look anti-American because his father has Kenyan roots? 

Shame on the Republicans. The more I read about this movie, and the timing, the more I shake my head.

Maybe it's time to re-release the movie "Under the banner of Heaven" which is about the nasty history of the Mormon religion. Equally scurrilous if shown just before the election.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Allison Farenhit 9/11 was relaeased during the 2004 election to expose the policies of the bush administration and help defeat him.
It too was a very slanted view of the foriegn policy of the bush administration.
Whatever facts may have been exposed about 9/11 and its aftermath were clouded and politicised by Moores documentary.
It was turned into a very long political ad that suggested GW bush was incompetent and rather dumb.
Something that is not true. He was a very successful Governor of a state where the Gov office has very little power. Only someone who is smart and savvy politically can accomplish anything as Texas Gov.
Why Perry who has very little success even with a republican controlled legislature has not accomplished much. Shalom


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Makes you shudder, doesn't it? I listen to people from Canada and England and such to try and paint a picture of their impressions of the US, but they are probably being nice - I wonder what people in other countries *honestly* feel about this crap. Of course they aren't directly concerned and don't see a lot of it like the ads, but I sometimes wonder if our political system isn't becoming barbaric in appearance from the outside. Come to think of it, much of it is barbaric in appearance from the inside too...


People in The UK would never dare enter a political discussion, or a discussion about politics with people in the US - you guys get so...angry, and vehement in your own beliefs. When we're discussing US politics in the safety of our own Countrymen we do generally express shock, disbelief, unease and fascination in equal measure. 

Each to their own - every system has faults and good points. In the UK we currently have a coalition, the third one ever in the history of ur parliament I believe. We get less done - but arguably the need for more compromise and discussion brings benefits.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Db, I agree about the movie Fahrenheit 9/11. I was embarrassed by the release timing and would not go see it until after the election (not that there was any likelihood I would vote for Bush


Shrop, I doubt that we are that much more contentious than the Brits. I will say our Govt representatives are far more polite that yours.....I watch congressional debates all of the time and have never seen this much contentiousness. Pretty entertaining.....







But the Brits compare poorly when compared to the Taiwanese...LOLOL!






Or South Korea


----------

